# Small amount of blood in stool



## Chance911 (Apr 20, 2011)

My golden has been having a little bit of blood in his stool. It is a bright red color blood. He also has diahera. He will usually go and it will be a bit mushy stool. Then either right after he goes or in a hour he will go again and it has a little blood in it and is liquid. He was tested for parasites and it came up negative. He is acting normal. This has been going on for about seven days now. I have given him white rice but his stool is still mushy.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I would call the vet and schedule an appointment. It may be nothing but I would have it checked out.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sometimes those tests show up a false negative.

I also have that issue when one of my dogs ate half a bag of cat food. I can't remember how long it took for his system to go back to normal.


----------



## Chance911 (Apr 20, 2011)

He did eat some of those seven day vacation fish food. Could that do it?

Thanks so much for the answers.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Chance911 said:


> He did eat some of those seven day fish food. Could that do it?
> 
> Thanks so much for the answers.


 
Maybe, I would mention that to the vet. When I noticed my dog bleeding while pooping, it was 2 am, so I frantically called the emergency vet, and they calmed me down. By asking the right questions, the second I told them the cat food, they didn't think it was an issue.

Now MacKenzie ate a stick of butter last year, and I don't remember any blood, but her system was out of wack for weeks. Just when I thought it was back to normal, the diarhea would start again. The vet gave me medication to resolved the issue and we put her on I/D food, and in 3 days she was back to normal.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Have you offered some pumpkin? It's nice and sweet and packed with nutrients. Nugget really loves a spoonful now and then and it keeps things nice and firm (if you get my drift). 

The blood may be nothing; but it is really worth having that checked out. Please post an update.


----------



## Chance911 (Apr 20, 2011)

bioteach said:


> Have you offered some pumpkin? It's nice and sweet and packed with nutrients. Nugget really loves a spoonful now and then and it keeps things nice and firm (if you get my drift).
> 
> The blood may be nothing; but it is really worth having that checked out. Please post an update.


 
I will give that a try, thanks. I will be taking him to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

This same thing happened to Hudsen when he was about 5 or 6 months old. He had diarrhea often, even whining in the middle of the night to go outside. He had a little bit of blood in his stool too. It ended up that he had something called Clostridium which is a bacteria that was found in his poop. Puppies/dogs may pick it up by eating something (in his case I think it was rabbit or goose poop or possibly a dead mouse that he found, which he didn't eat but picked it up without me knowing and I made him DROP IT as soon as I saw something in his mouth). After a round of antibiotics for about a week or so, he was right back to normal.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

My dog Riley had similar symptoms about a month ago right after we adopted him and it turned out to be whipworms, which was easily fixed with three days of some sort of medication in the form of a powder. Hopefully you have such a simple fix!

Keep us posted!!


----------



## Chance911 (Apr 20, 2011)

An update,
We had him tested for worms again and it came up negative for parasites. The vet gave us an antibotic to help with the diahrea. He has not had any blood in his stool for the past three days. He started the antibotic yesterday and we have seen a huge improvement in his poop already. His coat color has faded and his hair is thin in spots. The vet said his hair changing could be that he is a mix breed, his summer coat or that he is just more mature. The vet also said he was under weight. We increased his food from 3 cups a day to 4 cups a day.


----------



## Chance911 (Apr 20, 2011)

Now what?????
So he is done with his pills for diarrhea. Soon as he finished the diarrhea came back. The vet said to give him a treatment for parasites again. I really hate giving him the treatment because the last four times it gave him very bad diarrhea, liquid. The last treatment no worms came out of his poo I checked every time. Also the vet did not even check in his ears. I noticed he had an ear infection when I got him home. Should I try and get a different opinion? Or go ahead with the parasite treatment. Anyone know how accurate these fecal tests are? We have done three tests and they all came up negative. Also they want me to bring in my other dog for a treatment even though she has been on heartguard plus the entire time and was also tested and came up negative for parasites. What's the point of the test if it's so inaccurate and why even pay extra for heartguard plus if it does not protect your dog?


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Cosmo had diarrhea with occasional blood for the last year. At least for 6 months of the last year. We've been through almost every possible test.

Blood occurs whenever the intestinal tract is irritated. If it is a LOT of blood I'd be more worried.

I would indeed find a different vet. Find someone who you feel you can trust. They should do a comprehensive blood and stool panel. There are more things than just parasites.

Hope you get a diagnosis soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chance911*

Chance911

I can understand how frustrated you might be. It might not hurt getting a second opinion.
If you don't want to get a second opinion, I would call the vet and ask him all of the questions you've asked, but I would follow through with what they told you as soon as they answer you.

As far as parasites, people can correct me if I am wrong, but they are all treated differently and the Heartworm Medication does nothing to protect against worms.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'd try to get a second opinion for sure because it's been going on for so long. I think it will also make you feel better to get a second set of eyes on the issue. 

Not all heartworm preventives protect against all parasites. I found this in petdrugs.com:
*Q. What is the difference between Heartgard Plus and Heartgard?*

A.
Heartgard Plus contains ivermectin and pyrantel. Heartgard tablets contain only ivermectin. Both products prevent heartworm disease in exactly the same way and with the same reliability, when dosed once a month as recommended. However, Heartgard Plus also controls roundworms and hookworms in dogs, due to the added ingredient. When using Heartgard, it may therefore be necessary to treat for these intestinal worms also, as advised by your veterinarian.




From pet meds.com:
*What is the difference between Heartgard Plus and Interceptor?*

Heartgard Plus prevents heartworms and controls roundworms and hookworms. It is available as a chew tablet for cats and as a beef flavored, chew tablet for dogs. Interceptor prevents heartworms and controls roundworms, hookworms, and whipworms. It comes in a flavored pill form for dogs and cats.


As you can see they don't all cover the same parasites.


----------

